# GCH's new one soon.



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Howdy

Any Gym Class Hero fan's?

New album coming out soon, Papercut Chronicles 2.

I'm looking forward to it, what with this and Carter 4 my iPod has has a fair bit of use recently lol.

Ant


----------

